# Mp10wes bearing maintenance



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning and happy Friday to all. 

Has anyone actually successfully did a bearing swap on a MP10WES? 

I found the how to and know where I have to go for the bearings but has anyone had any success in the swap?


I picked up a MP10WES from a member but quickly noticed that the bearings are starting/if not already worn out.

I obviously need to quiet them down, just trying to figure the best plan of attack. 

Any help would be great

Thnx 
Mike


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the bearing noise 
PITA 
You may want to consider leaving negative feedback for the seller 
Worse case is that you can buy all parts for these pumps 
If you determine a bearing fix, please share the solution 
I have a good source for bearings if you need


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Found the culprit*

This afternoon I took some time and disassembled the dry side. 
Simple enough- to be honest.

Opened it up and found the fouled bearing.

**Stopping in at the local bearing shop to pickup replacements in a stainless steel to cut down noise. 
**Get some sewing machine or skateboard bearing lubricant for quiet operation.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very interesting ... and very industrious Mike ! 
If you have a hard time finding that bearing from the "local" place, let me know - I know a guy ...


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate that Sam.

Ill make a few calls in the AM and see what I can come up with.
Ill shoot you a text either way. 

Unfortunate that it came to this but atleast I am able to repair and didnt have to replace the dry side. 

**Still waiting for the seller to make right on the deal.
@justkuya

**Still have to protect the purchase and myself.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Bearings are in *

Bearings arrived a day early.
Project time 

Goal by nights end- re assemble and start break in process.

*** Stainless bearing, rubber casing ***

After break in- I have some Bones bearing oil for further maintenance.
Lets see how quiet I can get this thing


----------

